# swelling concerns



## lisa_b (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,not sure if i'm doing this right...but here goes...
I had a sub-total thyroidectomy 2 yrs ago's...due to a larger than expected swelling,i do not have to take any medication,despite occasional blood tests. Although i have now discovered another swelling in the same place as before and am experiencing difficulty in swallowing sometimes and a hoarse voice.Am i right to be concerned? should i consult my doctor (although i'm rather worried incase something is found)Any suggestions or guidance would be greatly appreciated,many thanks


----------



## Kimemitch (Mar 23, 2007)

You definitely need to go to the doctor!! Not knowing whats wrong is always way more fearful then the alternative. Don't procrastinate - you will save yourself lots of worrying!! Good luck


----------

